# sr20 engine on ebay?



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/ebayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1827229297&r=0&t=0


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's a roller-rocker engine, though, so no aftermarket ECU is available, which could make installation a pain.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

samo said:


> *It's a roller-rocker engine, though, so no aftermarket ECU is available, which could make installation a pain. *


what does that mean


----------

